# Tomcat -> Funktions User Credentials hinterlegen



## ben2000xx (27. Aug 2008)

Hi All,

ich möchte mit einem Applikation IIOP Verbindung zu seinem Server aufbauen. Die für die Authentifizierung notwendigen Credentials, die Momentan hard gecoded vorliegen, möchte ich in einem Securitycontainer des Tomcat oder ähnlichem hinterlegen. Ich habe schon unter google versucht einiges zu finden, jedoch stoße ich dort nur auf Anleitung zur Authentifizierung gegenüber dem Tomcat selbst und nicht der Hinterlegung eines Funktions Users.

Was ist hier der richtige Weg?

Viele Grüße

Bem


----------



## Ben2000xx (27. Aug 2008)

Hi,

einen Wichtigen Punkt habe ich vergessen. Das Passwort soll natürlich verschlüsselt hinterlegt sein. Einfache Variablen über die Konfiguration zu Steuern ist kein Problem

Vielen Dank

Ben


----------



## maki (27. Aug 2008)

> Die für die Authentifizierung notwendigen Credentials, die Momentan hard gecoded vorliegen, möchte ich in einem Securitycontainer des Tomcat oder ähnlichem hinterlegen


D.h. du verwendest Container Managed Security, in Tomcat gibt es dazu Realms.



> Ich habe schon unter google versucht einiges zu finden, jedoch stoße ich dort nur auf Anleitung zur Authentifizierung gegenüber dem Tomcat selbst und nicht der Hinterlegung eines Funktions Users.


Das ist das selbe, wenn der Container die Security managed , muss er ihn natürlich vorher autenthifizieren, dazu gibt es viele Wege, JDBC, LDAP, eine XML Datei etc. pp.

Erzähl doch mal genauer was du machen willst.


----------



## Ben2000xx (27. Aug 2008)

Hey Maki,

ich möchte Daten über IIOP aus einem Domino Server mit meiner Applikation beziehen. Um die Daten über IIOP zu bekommen muss sich die Applikation dem Server gegenüber authentifizieren. Die Applikation bietet eine Suchfunktion für Anonymous Webuser an. Daher müssen die IIOP Credentials im Tomcat-Envoirement verschlüsselt hinterlegt werden.

Das ist im groben der Plan 

Vielen Dank schonmal für deine Bemühungen.


----------



## maki (27. Aug 2008)

Tomcat kann auf das DominoDirectory über LDAP (Realm ) zugreifen, damit sollte es mit dem Standard TC Weg gehen.


----------



## ben2000xx (27. Aug 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tomcat kann auf das DominoDirectory über LDAP (Realm ) zugreifen, damit sollte es mit dem Standard TC Weg gehen.



Hey Maki,

das hab ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden. Ich brauche einen Funktionsuser und muss Credentials verschlüsselt hinterlegen.
Ich verstehen jetzt den Übergang zum LDAP, was mir aus meiner Sicht nicht weiterhilft, weiter 

Evtl übersehe ich gerade was oder denke um 5 Ecken. Kannst mich aufklären?


----------



## maki (27. Aug 2008)

Achon, jetzt verstehe ich (glaube ich).

WebApp im Tomcat greift auf DominoServer über IIOP zu.

Sorry, hab ich noch nicht gemacht, hab k.A. von.

Wie werden denn die "Credentials" verschlüsselt?
Hoffe nicht im SSO Cookie, sonst wird ohne Websphere dunkel.


----------



## ben2000xx (27. Aug 2008)

Hey Maki,

genau so ist es  

Nur werden die Credentials noch gar nicht verschlüsselt. Vor dem Problem steh ich gerade. Ich möchte Benutzernamen und Passwort irgendwo sicher hinterlegen. Momentan im Development hab ich die im Cleartext im Code.

Hast da eine Idee?


----------

